# Christmas greeting



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I would like to wish a very Happy Christmas to everyone at the ChefTalk Cafe.For those of you who are not celebrating due to various reasons,i hope you a peaceful end to the year.May 2003 be a better year for everyone,Leo.:chef:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Sorry,i meant to say that i hope you all Have a peaceful end to the year.I`m old you know and my eyes aren`t as good as they used to be!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That is so sweet, thank you Leo. I hope you too will have a great Christmas and a great new year.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

To you, too, Leo! A year of peace and joy to all.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To you as well Leo,

Peace to all


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

may you all have a wonderful Christmas and happy new year !!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Leo, you saved me from starting a similar post. my family and I wish all of you the very best. As John Lennon said


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I wish you all a Happy New Year and beautiful, peaceful, prosperous days in the upcoming year.


----------

